# Arena Blanca egg issues



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

hey guys, 

after 2 good clutches of eggs from my arena it looks like the next 3 are bad. The are definitely good clutches but arent fully developing

my supplementation is good and temps are always between 69 and 75 in the frog room looking at the pics it may be a little hard to tell but the majority of the eggs have begun to develop and then they turn white and get cloudy

has anyone see this with other vents?


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

in person you can see the ridge clear as day - some of these eggs are developing as long as 3 - 7 days before dieing - the first 2 clutched most of the developing eggs survived all of the tads look very healthy and the 1st clutchs' tads are just starting to pop their legs and get color 
this is from a 2:2:1 group which i believe is 2:3


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

I pull mine and keep them in a sealed container with a little ( very little) water to keep the eggs moist....also ill pop the lid to let the eggs air out daily...I've had pretty good success with them. ..


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

Thank you Erik, i will try less water with these, most of the time they lay them completely submerged. I would also like to add im using Spring water (poland spring) and not RO or distilled water, however ive always used spring water and have never had this issue.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Review this thread (particularly Ed's post) and see if it helps.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/breeding-eggs-tadpoles/78022-die-before-birth-help.html


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

Thank you. I use Repashy Vitamin A every 2 weeks. They are just about a year old so this may be contributing. my supplements are store in the fridge and are 5 months old.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

ngeno626 said:


> Thank you. I use Repashy Vitamin A every 2 weeks. They are just about a year old so this may be contributing. my supplements are store in the fridge and are 5 months old.


How frequently are you feeding? What else do you suppliment with other than Repashy vitamin A?


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

i feed every other day sometimes every 3 days if i still see some residual flies left in the tank the 2nd day. i also use repashy Calcium plus which also has Vit A - so they are getting 2 good usable sources of Vit A. (i use Cal plus every feeding without question)

the frogs are 1 year and 2 months old - im meticulous with my record keeping


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Is it possible that your frogs are staying well fed on residual flies and not getting enough of the freshly dusted flies? I know Ed has spoken to feeding pumilio once a week, sometimes longer, yet they continue with reproduction.

EDIT: If not, is it possible they're getting uneven ratios of supplement because of too much of a particular one, AEB residual flies?



ngeno626 said:


> i feed every other day sometimes every 3 days if i still see some residual flies left in the tank the 2nd day. i also use repashy Calcium plus which also has Vit A - so they are getting 2 good usable sources of Vit A. (i use Cal plus every feeding without question)
> 
> the frogs are 1 year and 2 months old - im meticulous with my record keeping


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

That could be a possibility. However If this were the case this group in all likelihood wouldn't be the only group affected.


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

My feeding hasn't changed since I got them. So my question would be what was different with the first few clutches that were good And have tads?


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm not sure. You asked about this group. What are the other group's? size and description?



ngeno626 said:


> That could be a possibility. However If this were the case this group in all likelihood wouldn't be the only group affected.


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

I have alot of groups of frogs. My only other vent group is iquitos. They are laying fine but are older frogs.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

ngeno626 said:


> I have alot of groups of frogs. My only other vent group is iquitos. They are laying fine but are older frogs.


I see your point.


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

aspidites73 said:


> I see your point.


I appreciate the insight!!
anyone else have any ideas, I just got another clutch yesterday, im going to leave these in the viv for a week maybe longer


----------



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

My Arena Blanca have given me good eggs from the first week in the temporary container until this day, I generally pull the eggs as soon as the adults leave the eggs, i have not had any problems with bad eggs not once. How long are you leaving the eggs in the tank? if you leave them too long and temps are good but humidity is too much, too much traffic of the adults in and out of the container where the eggs are could be a problem. I would not leave the eggs in the tank for a week if you are having problems, pull them once they are done with them as it really adds no value to leave them in unless you want the parents to raise them. At this point what do you have to lose? beyond that if your vitamins are fresh there should not be an issue. I have bred well over 300 of these and the only other issue would be that your male/males are overworked or just not there yet. Be patient and soon those little breeding machines will be eating you out of house and home. Did you t them directly from understory or a secondary source? pm me if you want I will be happy to help if I can.

Scott


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

hey scott

I sent you a PM, I got them from a 2nd source (I know that is not the issue) 
I tend to agree about pulling the eggs as they do use the film cans just about every day


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

How long after acquiring them did you get your first clutch of good eggs? Have you changed any of your care of the eggs since the first good clutch?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

